# Sandusky river flooding



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Snapped a couple of pics on 3/2/2011

http://imgur.com/a/dB8lG


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It lowered a little as of yesterday. I was able to get to the guy that works on my sleds shop. His entire parking lot was flooded but it's not now.

The river is still very high and totally unfishable. With the rain right now it's not going to get any better anytime soon.

We need a solid 2 weeks of no rain for it to be any good at all.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Tim cutcher got that jeep out for and the lady gave him the title to scrap it for free!


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

well the river is back on its way up again. heres the link to fremonts river flow gauge 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04198000


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, it is coming up fast again. Still can't believe how long it stayed up around 11' through the tiffin area. I work right in downtown next to the river and we watch this hydrograph... NOAA/NWS Hydrograph ...it also gives the prediction on the graph, but don't bank on the prediction.  Click on the dots to see that city guage.


I have a few pics from tiffin, i will see if i can put them up here later tonight.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Some pics from the tiffin area...

Top 2 pics are from Huss St. bridge looking down at the old dam. The wall/wave of water in the center had to be 5'+.

Next 2 are looking from the Pioneer Mill parking lot where the island.

5th pic is Tinkers Dam, just above the Pioneer Mill. Just a bump in the river even though i know it is at least 8' tall when you stand on the bedrock on the downstream side.

Last pic is of one of the many washouts along the berm from the inital flash floods.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

`Rockaway? the last picture


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It's raging! The snow and rain yesterday won't help. Good luck on the run this year.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

overcheck said:


> `Rockaway? the last picture


Yes, that's the area... 1st road North of 224 on 67. Have to go that way out and around on Cr. 36 (Coe Road) when the water closes down 224 just West of 67 at the next creek. Actually 224 has several areas where the edge of the road was washed out.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Eagle Creek in Findlay was flooded also, have a look at Spring Lake in Findlay which has the Creek overflowing into it then it flooded my home. We found 5 dead shad in my yard after the waters receeded.
.
.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Eagle Creek in Findlay was flooded also, have a look at Spring Lake in Findlay which has the Creek overflowing into it then it flooded my home. We found 5 dead shad in my yard after the waters receeded.
> .
> .


Man that totally sucks.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now last night my neighbors home caught on fire and burnt to the ground while I watched it. He had water problems with the flood over 18inches deep through out his ranch home. They worked like dogs trying to get it dried out for the past week, then at about 9 PM last night someone is beating on my door call 911 which we did but the entire home burnt, I got it on video but this is a fishing site. When is it going to end ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That is terrible to hear, its still way high in the dusky! More rain coming soon!


----------

